# 1st Dan Power Break



## Dirty Dog (Nov 24, 2011)

Power break at my Chodan test, Nov 5th, 2011. Five 16x8x2" concrete pavers.
Comments appreciated.

[yt]gwo1re-p7WA[/yt]


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 28, 2011)

The silence is deafening...
lol


----------



## Steve (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey, that's pretty cool.  Nice job.


----------



## Indie12 (Dec 22, 2011)

Good Job!! During my Dan Test, we had to break 4 boards individually, 2 boards put back to back for a total of 8, and 5 bricks...


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 22, 2011)

Great!  We practice 'soft breaks' with the same pavers, no spacers, and a phone book on top.  I can only do two.  Congrats!


----------



## Gemini (Dec 22, 2011)

Now take the spacers out. :uhyeah:

j/k. Nice job! I did speed breaks for my first few tests. My only power breaks until 3 Dan were for demos. How did you prep for it?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 23, 2011)

Indie12 said:


> Good Job!! During my Dan Test, we had to break 4 boards individually, 2 boards put back to back for a total of 8, and 5 bricks...



I also did a 4-station break - 2 with a knee, 2 with a rear elbow, 2 with a standing sidekick and 1 with my head. The rear elbow and forehead breaks both took two strikes due to flinching holders. 



Bill Mattocks said:


> Great!  We practice 'soft breaks' with the same pavers, no spacers, and a phone book on top.  I can only do two.  Congrats!



I've read what you've posted about these soft breaks. I've played with them some, on single pavers, but I'm not sure I understand the technique, and it's not something our school does. But it's something I'd like to learn more about. Why a phone book as opposed to, say, a rag like I  used for this break?



Gemini said:


> Now take the spacers out. :uhyeah:
> 
> j/k. Nice job! I did speed breaks for my first few tests. My only power breaks until 3 Dan were for demos. How did you prep for it?



By smacking progressively larger piles of pavers at home. 

I had initially planned to do 7, but I broke my left hand a week before the test and I found that the weight of the cast threw me off a bit, so I elected to only do 5.


----------



## Buka (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice break, bro.


----------



## rambo balboa (Dec 11, 2012)

woow that was an epic break sir
i watched all video's in your channel so amazing


----------



## Yondanchris (Dec 12, 2012)

Good Job...I need to get back into breaking!


----------



## sfs982000 (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice break sir!


----------



## bluewaveschool (Dec 13, 2012)

Great break.  Never attempted more than 3 boards myself, always worried I'd break something on pavers.


----------

